
Facebook must stop presenting a newsfeed which isn't composed of real journalism - icomefromreddit
https://www.arstechnica.com/staff/2016/11/its-time-to-get-rid-of-the-facebook-news-feed-because-its-not-news
======
mixedCase
As I click on the article, my browser automatically redirects me to
archive.is, as I have a community developed blocklist that denies any ad
revenue to media websites known to have colluded through a secret mailing list
for game journalists to push a political narrative.

The irony is not lost on me, Arstechnica.

~~~
retox
Could you link me to that plugin please?

~~~
mixedCase
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ggblocker/aabmoeda...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ggblocker/aabmoedabiliejlieonfephdoncnailk)

------
rokosbasilisk
This big push for control of information flows is all disturbing, sounds very
authoritarian. Plus the big question is what is real journalism or who decides
? The government? or are media companies just trying to build economic moats
against new comers?

~~~
heisenbit
At the moment humans - as long as they spend a little time thinking and are
not emotionally - are better equipped than an AI in deciding whether a story
is fake or not. The fake news exploded when Facebook let go the human team and
switched to an AI.

I know we all distrust hierarchy here but there is a reason the military is
hierarchical: It is robust when under attack. We all recognize there is a
value of defense in depth when it comes to security. Against an army of
incentivize spammers likely one needs a layered defense. One that can adapt
intelligently to unforeseen situations.

Likely this means human editors. To defuse their power probably a set of
independent chief editors. It would not constitute a new system.

Failure to do that means the most excitable tribe (=where more clicks can be
generated) will drown out the timeline digital airwaves. It certainly will not
lead to a sensible dialog. Particular in places that have low voter
participation that may sway elections.

------
sauronlord
Does anyone else find it ironic that for an article blasting "fake news"...
they sure have a lot "trending stories" at the bottom of their page

------
geooooooooobox
damn this is the internet!! if people start believing everything they come
across, it's not the source that's the problem, not the medium, but people
themselves

